# Sheldon Johnson BSc



## Sheldon Johnson (Jun 6, 2007)

In 6 hours and 30 minutes (just about) I'll be leaving my final exam of university.

It's been a interesting final year, I've made new friends and sadly lost several to tragic accidents. I've done things that I never thought i would do and have started to become the person whoI've always wanted to be.

I've grown up and learnt so much about myself during this last push toward the finish line and finnaly I'm here, smiling from ear to ear with possibly the worlds biggest grin.

So this is it, my last exam my last few hours as an academic. With all this talk of growing up, I must admit I do feel guilty about the copius amounts of alcohol and other stupid things I may well end up doing.

Anyway, wish me luck.

When I next post, I will be Sheldon Johnson BSc.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 6, 2007)

Congratulations! I still have about 8 days and some hours before I'm done with my final exams. It's been a painful year taking so many units, but I'm glad it's concluding soon. And then, it's goodbye, University of California.  ...unless I somehow end up working for them.


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2007)

Good luck!

I remember those feelings all too well!


----------



## Asa (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't remember them too well, it's been too long. I feel so old.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 6, 2007)

Congrate! It is not an easy feat, best wishes to your future endeavor. That is like a new chapter in life, and now you are ready for new challenges ahead of you.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow good luck with life, and all  

Its odd isnt it, you study for 2,5, 10 years and all that work is bound up in an exam of a matter of hours.. :roll:


----------

